# PSA new news...



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

In the PDC's there is now a sleeve division. It is not on the PSA site yet but anyone who has wanted to trial but not put a dog on the suit yet, there is now a way to get your feet wet. Come on all you younge dog owners and Shutzhunders.

Also I'd like to congratulate my trainer and the new PSA West Coast Regional Director, Lucillano Oliva. =D>Let's trial!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Lucillano Oliva is a great guy and very knowledgable trainer and dogman. Wish him much sucess in his new position....... Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Big congrats to Lucillano, he is a very knowledgeable trainer and decoy (as long as he can get a cigarette between dogs). He also has one of the best bulldogs ever to play in the sport. He has worked hard over the years for PSA and is a great asset to the organization and I look forward to hearing how he and Natalie help grow the sport out west.
Toran


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

That's great, I may give PSA a trial after I finish out my Schutzhund titles. Are there any PSA trails planned for the Atlanta area?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike Jones said:


> That's great, I may give PSA a trial after I finish out my Schutzhund titles. Are there any PSA trails planned for the Atlanta area?


 
*Georgia*

*Peach State Performance Dogs
Milner, GA
Contact: Jerry Hope
770-354-2102
www.k9fixer.com
[email protected] *


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats to Lucillano! =D>


----------

